
Show HN: My Quarantine Project, The Bell - jwworth
https://www.thebellisringing.com/
======
petee
A little backstory would help here --

@jwworth: _Well, here 's my social-distancing project. It's called The Bell; a
way to stay connected when you're apart. Ring away, send me your feedback, and
take care of each other._

My first reaction was 'meh', until someone rang back. What an odd feeling with
all the isolation recently. For some reason i can't hear when someone else
rings the bell, not sure if that is intended, but it'd be a cool feature

~~~
jwworth
I hadn't thought about hearing when others ring; that's a cool idea!

~~~
petee
And i guess the next logical step after would be to implement an API, and
allow people to create a physical bell to interface - ring your bell at home,
200 bells ring around the world :)

~~~
jwworth
I really like this take on the project!

------
adreamingsoul
Awesome work.

After trying it out I was curious about the "timeout" mechanism. After a quick
glance at the code, It appears the timeout is purely client-side. Which isn't
a problem, but it won't stop any modifications to the client-side script from
sending any number of 'increment_ring' events.

~~~
jwworth
Thanks for the feedback!

I thought there might be an issue with such behavior, but didn't get around to
addressing it in the proof-of-concepting this project never quite graduated
from.

Do you (or anyone else) know of patterns or libraries for timing out channel
pushes from one particular client to the backend? I'm using Phoenix Channels
with WebSockets.

